# John Deere 5325 Problem



## ncdg

Hi all. I bought a slightly used 2007 John Deere 5325 a couple of months ago. It has 380 hrs on it and looks great. First JD I've ever owned. We bush hogged about 5 acres of pasture with it and it ran great. Sounds perfect too. Then, in about 5-6 seconds it seemed to lose power and then shut off. Seemed to not be getting fuel. W tried cranking it back up and the engine is turning over, but wouldn't start. After about 20 minutes, it started perfectly and ran about 10 minutes and did it again. We quit and brought it to the house. Did it 2 more times. I sent to the a JD dealership and they put all new filters (fuel, air, and oil) plus general maintenance. Fluid levels are all as they should be. Got it back. Started bush hogging again yesterday and after about 30 minutes, did the same thing. I feel like it's something to do with it not getting fuel, but maybe I'm wrong. Really like this tractor, but kind of frustrated right now. I have a JD mechanic coming this week, but anyone have any ideas of what to check? Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! I'm leaning toward the fuel pump myself.


----------



## GeneC

I have a 2006 JD 5325 with about 2,300 hours and I am expieiencing the same problem. How did you solve your problem?


----------



## jd110

GeneC said:


> I have a 2006 JD 5325 with about 2,300 hours and I am expieiencing the same problem. How did you solve your problem?


I don't know what the original poster's problem was, but I would check the strainer in the fitting in the bottom of fuel tank. There also may be an in-line filter in fuel line that sometimes gets missed during service.


----------

